# STREETSESSION in Hannover



## Fh4n (26. April 2006)

*Streetsession Hannover*

Was?
Erste groÃe Streetsession in Hannover

Wann?
Sonntag 28/05/2006 (Himmelfahrt-Sonntag)
12h Treffen
Beginn ab 12.45h; Ende gegen Sonnenuntergang

Wo?
âUnterm Schwanzâ (Bahnhofsvorplatz)

Wer?
Es kÃ¶nnen alle kommen, die zweirÃ¤drig unterwegs sind.

Spots?
u.a.: KrÃ¶pke/Opernplatz, Sprengelmuseum, Landtag/Leine, Unimensa, Zoo, Skatepark Buchholz, Pelikan-GelÃ¤nde, Raschplatz, etc.


----------



## Moritzdh (26. April 2006)

joa ma sehn ob ich zeit hab  denn bin ich vll dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (26. April 2006)

Bei Bedarf gehts anschliessend noch über Döhren zum Expogelände oder direkt zum Benther Berg.


----------



## <<fixstern>> (26. April 2006)

also Hyp3r und ich haben lust !!!!


----------



## P.h.o.e.n.i.x (26. April 2006)

Jo mal sehen wenns nach Rathenow geht kommen wir einfach aufm Rückweg vorbei... pennen halt im auto oda so...

naja ansonsten is da noch Bikefestival in Garmisch und Süddeutscher Dual Cup in Wolfach.... puh das wird wieder ne Entscheidung :/


Gruss
andy


----------



## richi001 (27. April 2006)

ich denke mal ich komme auch mal wieder vorbei


----------



## pimpelmoser (27. April 2006)

äh, wenn ich den vatertag überstehe..... 

aber ich bin schon dabei so fürs erste!!!


----------



## grosman(n) (27. April 2006)

ich darf ja nich biken (kein lenker und meniskusriss)
aber ich komm wahrscheinlich fotos machen..
eile


----------



## AKshorty (1. Mai 2006)

Ich werde auch kommen.....


----------



## HPI-RS4 (2. Mai 2006)

ich frag ma nen kumpel ob er auch mitkommt, weil dann können wir mit auto fahren^^


----------



## grosman(n) (3. Mai 2006)

son mist da war ich doch glatt diesen sonntag da! 
war wohl n monat zu früh  

naja war n netter tach im deister bei schlamm mit einer bremse und street reifen. 


bis zum 28....

eile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (3. Mai 2006)

grosman(n) schrieb:
			
		

> son mist da war ich doch glatt diesen sonntag da!
> war wohl n monat zu früh
> 
> naja war n netter tach im deister bei schlamm mit einer bremse und street reifen.
> bis zum 28....



Oh man...  Und dann ab in Deister als keiner da war? Hehe, auch nicht schlecht. Aber schön, dass wir uns auf dich verlassen können.  Also dann auf ein neues am 28.5.


----------



## Ossecken (4. Mai 2006)

Ma schauen ob ich hoch komme...denk ma schon...wäre ganz fett...ziehe im sommer nach hannover von daher wäre es ganz geil wenn ich schon ma ein paar Spots sehe...frag noch nen freund ob der mit will! Fahre nur ne Stunde dahin...is also kein Prob...


----------



## sandro (9. Mai 2006)

he das hört sich ja mal gut an. komm dann wahrscheinlich mit den hamburg-freeriders vorbei. bis dann cu


----------



## Felix89 (9. Mai 2006)

ui das klingt ja gut, wie fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## sandro (9. Mai 2006)

wohl mit dem metronom von hamburg-hbf bis nach hanover. wie denn sonst???


----------



## Felix89 (10. Mai 2006)

auto.

mit dem metronom über bremen, verden. oder über ülzen?

bremen verden könnte ich super unterwegs einsteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro (10. Mai 2006)

auto. achso ja hab ich jetzt nicht dran gedacht. hab ja auch keins  wie groß ist den da der umweg. wenn wir erst nach bremen verden fahren. bremen hört sich ja schon recht weit an. sonst treffen wir uns einfach in hanover.


----------



## Felix89 (11. Mai 2006)

2 minuten  

die wechseln sich immer halbstündig ab.

müsst den richtigen nehmen, dann steige ich zu, wenn ich erst nach harburg fahren müsste, um dann bei euch einzusteigen wäre es schlecht.


----------



## Fh4n (24. Mai 2006)

Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter, aber immer optimistisch, von ein paar kleinen Schauern, lassen wir uns nicht verscheuchen.
Ich rechne mit euch!


----------



## <<fixstern>> (25. Mai 2006)

Oo mist ich kann net kommen... kollege hat geburtstag... und wir feiern rein oO


----------



## LB2 (25. Mai 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> *Streetsession Hannover*
> 
> Was?
> Erste große Streetsession in Hannover
> ...




Ja, gut gemacht. Ausgerechnet wenn in Willingen die größte Veranstaltung läuft, trifft sich Hannover. Weiter so.


----------



## winx (25. Mai 2006)

LB2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, gut gemacht. Ausgerechnet wenn in Willingen die größte Veranstaltung läuft, trifft sich Hannover. Weiter so.



Was ist da am 28.5. genau?

quote:
Bikefestival 2006
Willingen macht das Bike Festival und den Doppel Weltcup an folgendem Termin:
Pfingsten Freitag 02.06.2006 bis Montag 05.06.2006


----------



## LB2 (25. Mai 2006)

OH, shit, hab mich um eine Woche vertan. Nehme alles zurück, sorry.


----------



## sonic150585 (25. Mai 2006)

ich werde wahrscheinlich auch mit dabei sein


----------



## Sparkie (27. Mai 2006)

wenn ein paar Skate-Parks auch angesteuert werden bin ich auch dabei mit meiner crew


----------



## winx (27. Mai 2006)

Sparkie schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ein paar Skate-Parks auch angesteuert werden bin ich auch dabei mit meiner crew



Soviele MTB geeignete haben wir nicht aber einer wird dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparkie (27. Mai 2006)

Nagut wir währen denn 10 Mann aus Uelzen 

wird jedenfall spaß machen

sind auch viele lange Treppensets bei euch ?


----------



## Fh4n (27. Mai 2006)

Aaaaaalles!


----------



## nigo (28. Mai 2006)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Fh4n (28. Mai 2006)

Na das wird ne Feier heut! 
Ich freu mich scho!


----------



## winx (28. Mai 2006)

Zur Info: Es regnet hier nicht, auch wenn das der Wetterbericht sagt. Es ist bewölkt aber die Sonne ist auch am Start!


----------



## Fh4n (28. Mai 2006)

Joah,war ja ne ganz gemütliche Runde. Und mit dem Wetter hatten wir scho ordentlich Glück!


----------



## Fh4n (28. Mai 2006)

Fotos und alles findet ihr hier in unserem Forum:
http://www.bc-north.de/forum/thread.php?sid=&postid=7321#post7321


----------

